# Kenya



## Gungnir (Apr 30, 2008)

Has anyone ever been to Kenya? 

I've heard that they have a big flower growing industry. If you've been how is the climate and vegetation?


----------



## mattskramer (Apr 30, 2008)

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/ke.html


----------



## Gunny (May 1, 2008)

Gungnir said:


> Has anyone ever been to Kenya?
> 
> I've heard that they have a big flower growing industry. If you've been how is the climate and vegetation?



I've been there.  The children are malnourished and need medicine.    

The weather was hot and humid.  Don't know about any flower growing.  Not on the top of most Marines' lists.


----------



## Gungnir (May 2, 2008)

I feel suddenly emasculated.


----------



## Gunny (May 3, 2008)

Gungnir said:


> I feel suddenly emasculated.



Really.  Grow something useful like pot, huh?


----------



## Swamp Fox (May 3, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> I've been there.  The children are malnourished and need medicine.
> 
> The weather was hot and humid.  Don't know about any flower growing.  Not on the top of most Marines' lists.



The Marines aren't really known for going to the places people want to be.  I think its part of their job description.


----------



## Gungnir (May 4, 2008)

Well I was thinking on prospects for colonization in half a century from now when a lot of Africans should have died off from AIDS and other Malthusian Corrections.

Kenya seems to be one of the more "advanced" African countries so I figured it might have something to do with the climate. 

Of course this assumes China doesn't get it first.


----------



## ProfessorG2 (Feb 2, 2009)

Kenyans are beautiful to look at and they have great heart!​


----------



## waltky (Feb 10, 2017)

Drought a natural disaster in Kenya...





*Kenya declares drought a national disaster, seeks help*
_10 Feb 2017: Kenya declared a national disaster on Friday, calling for aid to counter drought that is posing a major risk to people, livestock and wildlife._


> The Kenya Red Cross has estimated around 2.7 million people are in need of food aid after low rainfall in October and November and the next rainy season not due before April.
> 
> President Uhuru Kenyatta called for "local and international partners to come in and support the government’s efforts to contain the situation," a statement from his office said.  The U.N. World Food Programme said it was short of US$22 million (18 million pounds) for the next six to nine months to provide support such as school meals for 428,000 children who often depend on them as their only substantial meal of the day.
> 
> ...


----------

